
TOOL's 5th Studio Album “Fear Inoculum” Has Been Released - sundaycodes
https://open.spotify.com/album/7acEciVtnuTzmwKptkjth5
======
jbawgs
I just got my physical copy via UPS, I'm really curious to see a teardown of
what's powering the embedded screen & video.

------
0-_-0
Almost 10000 days after Opiate.

Tool affected my life in more ways I thought possible...

